# When Your Wife Doesn't Listen



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now if any of you want to try this...remember the old saying...payback can be a ..... well you know.






:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/O\-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Holychitman!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Well not with guns, but with everything else I say, I don't think there is enough firecrackers in all Wyoming.


----------

